# Transforming my 300 gallon tank



## spyder-CT

In the beginning I started up my 300 gallon tank with the plans of a "high tech" planted tank with a South American theme.

Here is a pic from a few years ago while setting up









After a short time the tank became this









After about a year I acheived this. I had the honor of the "First" "Tank of the month" shown by Tropical Resources in TFH. It was this pick









Here is a closer look









And a pic from the side looking long ways









Well now, it is time for a change. At first I was planning on selling the tank. The time and energy was way to much for me. But then I decided I really like Tanganyikan cichlids and I have a 75 gallon running great. So my decision is to transform my 300 gallon into a Tanganyikan community.

As of today this is my progress: Back to the beginning!!!









I bought two 125 gallon tanks and moved 80% of the fish into them and an existing 180 gallon (I like big tanks). By Tuesday this tank will be empty and I will remove the gravel and replace with sand.

I'm planning on Eco-Complete sand for Africans, I have it in my 75 and love it.

I will post progress and pics along the way and don't forget, comments and questions are welcome.

Thanks for looking, Michael


----------



## herny

very nice :fish:


----------



## prowler09

very cool! i guess with an all grassy bottom, you dont have to worry about vacuuming lol


----------



## bulldogg7

Was that baby tears, Hemianthus m. for the carpet? 
Planted looked awesome, but too much trouble for a tank that size.
Keep us posted.
I like the gravel. But the black/wite mix should look good too.


----------



## spyder-CT

The ground cover plant was Glossostigma.


----------



## bulldogg7

Thanks, just starting out with the plants. I got some Hemianthus thinking it would "carpet"... Looks great, I couldn't keep up with the needs of that suff, let alone the others. 
Tank would look great with some holey rock in the middle, If you plan to keep it without a background. Maybe stacked to the sides.


----------



## MightyWarMonger

What extra work is there for a planted tank and one of that size, it looked totaly awsome by the way.


----------



## ziyaadb

awesome man


----------



## spyder-CT

MightyWarMonger said:


> What extra work is there for a planted tank and one of that size, it looked totaly awsome by the way.


I spent 5 hours a week trimming plants. Had to check parameters daily for ferts and keep CO2 at proper level. Plus with 850 watts of light and maintaining high tepms my electric bill was killing. Four 96w CF's and three 150w MH's. I needed to make things simpler and less work.


----------



## MightyWarMonger

Ahh I see I think the electric bill alone might be enugh


----------



## biglouie

Love the planted tank and totally understand the need for a change sometimes.

In contrast, I'm just embarkin on a 750 litre south american tank with co2 and all sorts of ridiculous electricity bill and time committments!!! 

Good luck with the Tang tank.


----------



## biglouie

2x post. sorry


----------



## spyder-CT

Little up-date:

I removed all the fish and gave them all new homes in two 125's and I add some to my 180. All three tanks are overstocked now, it's amazing how easily my 300 gallon tank handled all those fish. A couple days before I was to remove the last of the fish I had two spawns, one from my Corys and one from my Bolivian Rams. I removed as many Corys Eggs as I can and I took the rock with the Ram eggs and put them all in a 10g tank. I now seem to have a hundred Cory fry and Ram wigglers!

I have removed 40% on the gravel, the rest will be out today. I am going to remove 80% of the water, add the Eco-complete sand. I'll get some pics up tonight showing the tank with no gravel and with the sand.

Hope to have some fish in the tank by Wednesday.

Thanks for looking, Michael


----------



## moneygetter1

8) Great job on the planted tank (got my vote). Change keeps you motivated. Good luck on the new adventure. "T"


----------



## css virginia

You certainly have a "green thumb" with those plants in your tank. From the side-view...."it's a jungle out there"....  ......nice set up... 8)


----------



## S4surf

Wow Michael, I can understand your drive to change that maintenance regiment, but that tank was beautiful. I can see how you won 

Is your tank 8'x2'x30"? or a 10 footer? What stock are you thinking of going to? I just changed over a 240 about 8 months ago from Malawian's to a Tang community.

Steve


----------



## spyder-CT

Thanks Steve, the tank is 8'L x 2'h x 30"w. That tank became a job instead of pleasure, that's the main reason for the change.

My planned stocking is:
I have a pair of Lampralogus Caudopunctatus, a small group of Juli Ornatus and a pair with 6 young Cyprichromis leptesoma Blue Flash. All are breeding groups.

I want to add:
Xen. Ochrogenys Ndole Bay - 4 trios
Neolamprologus Speciosus - one or two pairs 
Paracyprichomis group of 16 - 24
And possibly a pair of Black Calvus

I also breed Bristlenose so I'm thinking is putting a couple in.

I changes out the gravel Tuesday, hopefully today the water is clear and I can post some pics.

Thanks for looking, Michael


----------



## F8LBITEva

WOW!!! awesome tank


----------



## jimmie

wow nice tank I have a 225gl myself I wonder can I keep live plants with african cichlids,because that flowering plant tank look awesome :thumb:


----------



## spyder-CT

Very few plants will survive in hard african water. All the nicest plants need soft water, CO2 and plant substrate.


----------



## jimmie

spyder-CT said:


> Very few plants will survive in hard african water. All the nicest plants need soft water, CO2 and plant substrate.


ok well I guess I will not have any plants :lol:


----------



## spyder-CT

Some new pics. I changed out the gravel to Eco-Complete cichlid sand. I have a bunch of snails and three 2" Bristlenose in the tank. I am slowly raising the PH, KH & GH. Hopefully by Sunday I'll start adding some fish. I left one spot on the left side with Plant Gravel and some Cryp plants. They do good in hard water so I'll see how it looks in time. I will be adding more small shells piles, in the pics you can't see them but they are two piles in there.


----------



## Multies

so whats your final stocknig plan??

tanks looking good!
just needs more rock to give it a more "cichlid" look.
oh and a background.


----------



## spyder-CT

The tank is a view through so no background. I will be adding more rocks and shells but I want to keep lot's of open space for the Sandsifters.


----------



## spyder-CT

The tank is a view through so no background. I will be adding more rocks and shells but I want to keep lot's of open space for the Sandsifters.


----------



## mittzgame

jimmie said:


> spyder-CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very few plants will survive in hard african water. All the nicest plants need soft water, CO2 and plant substrate.
> 
> 
> 
> ok well I guess I will not have any plants :lol:
Click to expand...

We have Vallisneria Americana aka Jungle Vals in our 125 mbuna and although they get nibbled on they are still doing really well. We have CO2 and ferts going in the tank to make sure the growth keeps up with the eating and so far so good. There is definitely growth occurring, big time.

:thumb:


----------



## spyder-CT

Agreed, I did say "very few plants". I personally don't consider Vals to be one of the nicer aquatic plants. Also, I think that mbuna don't require water as hard as Tangs. I actually left some Cryps in the front left hand corner and they are doing very well. I have a 40 gallon Tang tank with some Cryps and they are as red as ever and huge. I can't grow them this nice in my South American tanks with CO2. Go figure!


----------



## spyder-CT

Here are some new pics with some fish. Hope you all enjoy

Here is a pic of some Ornatus with juvi Caudopunks and you can even see my new Black Calvus on the right









Here is an Adult Caudopunk and Ornatus flaring at each other









This is a male Cyprichomis Blue Flash


----------



## Oscar Madison

Excellent work!


----------



## aroussel

very pretty setup...i like it!


----------



## herny

nice :fish:


----------



## spyder-CT

A little up-date. I got some new fish. A pair of wild caught Paracyprichromis Nigripinnis, 14 F1 Xen. Ochrogenys Ndole Bay and 6 F1 Neolamprologus Speciosus. I couldn't get any pics of the Xen. ochrogenys because they are small, about 1 - 1.25" and show no color yet. I have them in a grow out 20g tank. The Paracyps and Speciosus and in the 300g.

Here is the male paracyp









one of the Speciosus, not a good pic, he has great color and finage









And this is a 75 gallon tank filled with juvi Lamprologus Caudopunctatus


----------



## aroussel

Those caudopunctatus must be a beautiful site in person. Nice pics.


----------



## spyder-CT

Tank shot


----------



## Xenomorph

Michael, after reading what you want to do with your 300gal I went ahead and got a 400gal myself :lol:


----------

